
Web 2.0: Shifting from "Get Fast" to "Get Massive" this - python_kiss
http://www.process-one.net/en/blogs/article/web_20_shifting_from_get_fast_to_get_massive/
======
ereldon
The overall point is valid -- having a lot of users is the main way that a lot
of companies make/want to make money, therefore companies should focus on
scaling issues, therefore... "use Erlang."

However, conflating Web 1.0 "get fast" with Ruby on Rails "develop fast" is:

1) wrong: with extremely limited resources and a long list of priorities,
startups need to start with fast, basic tools in order to get a functional
site up -- to then discover what people want to use. scaling comes later, if
ever.

2) self-serving: this guy seems to be intent on getting more companies using
what he has to offer

Conclusion: mind the hyperbole.

~~~
mickael
Hello,

Of course, it is self serving, like 37signals buzz on Ruby was self-serving
too. I does not mean that you have to trust me. You can check by yourself and
make your own opinion. I really doubt that people will switch to Erlang
because I said it is the way to go.

They will do so because they have assessed the technology as an alternative.
My goal is only to make Erlang known as an alternative for large scale
infrastructure, which is not the case now. Nothing more.

------
bootload
there are no 'silver bullets'.

google has solved the 'get massive' partly in using the 'Map Reduce' [0]
algorythm written in cpp. So looking at one particular language [1] alone to
solve the problem(s) of parallel processing is bogus.

Reference

[0] Map Reduce, 'Google MapReduce tool'

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mapreduce [Accessed Tuesday, 6 March, 2007]

[1] Joel On Software, 'Can Your Programming Language Do This?'

http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2006/08/01.html [Accessed Tuesday, 6
March, 2007]

~~~
mickael
I am not talking about silver bullet. I am talking about alternatives. For now
people largely think that ther is only one way to do it. The point of my
article is to show that there is more than one way to do it and that it might
pay off to think about this before hand if you have to make a living of a web-
based service.

~~~
bootload
_'... I am not talking about silver bullet. I am talking about alternatives.
For now people largely think that ther is only one way to do it. The point of
my article is to show that there is more than one way to do it and that it
might pay off to think about this before hand if you have to make a living of
a web-based service ...'_

I totally missed this in the article mickael. I'll go with TIMTOWTDI [0]
anytime. I'll go back and read it again :)

Reference

[0] TIMTOWTDI, 'there is more than one way to do it, perl motto"

<http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=52073>

[Accessed Wednesday, 21 March 2007]

